# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Suggestion -live chat!

## johnsomebody

Hey,

AR is really a great site but I've heard complaints from people before and I'm beginning to feel the same way myself - a lot of threads aren't really about the subject at hand, they end up a bunch of guys who already know each other just hanging out at that thread. Seems like I see that more and more.

Would it be possible to have a chat room, so people could hang out in real time rather than on a thread? Or maybe multiple chat rooms? I've even gotten into personal PM conversations where they make a PM and I immediately respond then they do etc. Live chat would make that a lot faster.

Just a thought. Maybe this is the wrong location for suggestions?

JS

----------


## LORDBLiTZ

Too many scammers with live chat.

----------


## bermich

Its been discussed before. If people really wanted it, they could do it. Just not as fun as posting and knowing everyone else will see it.
How hard is it to download AIM and put their name in their buddy list. Its very simple and Im sure they do that as well. MSN for instance. Im sure they also do the PM thing but some of it is brought down to the threads for enjoyment. 
Also discussed in "THREAD HIJACKING"
Also discussed in "Can I drink winny"
Also discussed in "How much Dbol to take"

----------


## scottninpo

i agree, that's actually a really good idea

----------


## PTbyJason

Actually I am looking at doing this. I have to wait a bit longer since vb just made Gamma, but it is definitely something I am considering. The same rules apply though. It will be moderated and if someone is caught soliciting, they will be banned.

----------


## rambo

NO. It would ruin the whole dynamic. Chatting is the type of thing you do after a 4 day meth bender and an afffinity for playing Everquest. As Administrator and Super Moderator here, I forbid it.

----------


## johnsomebody

Yeah, I would assume that the same rules would apply with live chat -no source posting -as on threads.

Like I said I know bros who've given up on AR because there's too much talky talky and not enough real info. I don't think that's necessarily a bad thing personally but if you're looking for info it can get annoying wading through a lot of irrelevant chat.

----------


## rambo

AR is actually one of the most informative boards on the web. Here an elitefitness are two forums where chatting is not tolerated in informative forums. That's what the lounge is for.

----------


## animal-inside

I made this sugestion and I got hacked for it!!! I still think its a good iead..
maybe only let certain ppl on live chat to avoid scammers???? liek how female memebers need permission to go to the female forum?

----------


## johnsomebody

Another thing that seems to happen to me often is I get into these virtual PM chats with people, where we're both sitting at the computer shooting each other PMs. Seems to me live chat would be a whole lot easier.

----------


## eshestun

im for the chat room.

----------


## Danielle

i think its a good idea also.......live chat would be so much easier.....

----------


## chicamahomico

Now that I'm becoming somewhat of a post whore I think live chat would allow me to get more done in my day to day life......thats how the theory goes anyway.

----------


## ddrew

You used to have a link to a live chat. I think it would be a great idea to bring it back.

----------


## depdaddy

i agree chat would be great
dep

----------


## 50%Natural

Live chat for me. I also to get to the point where I am shooting non stop pms back and forth and it would be a lot easier to just be able to enter a chat room as an option as well as keep the pms.

----------


## mass junkie

> Actually I am looking at doing this. I have to wait a bit longer since vb just made Gamma, but it is definitely something I am considering. The same rules apply though. It will be moderated and if someone is caught soliciting, they will be banned.


Even solicting for sex?  :Big Grin:

----------


## 50%Natural

That is disturbing mass junkie. Why would you solicit sex from jason?

----------


## mass junkie

> That is disturbing mass junkie. Why would you solicit sex from jason?


I was thinking more about you ya big stud......you have suce purty lips  :Wink:

----------


## 50%Natural

I like your cheekbones personally.  :Wink:

----------


## PTbyJason

50%...Mass Junkie, you guys go get a room.  :LOL:

----------


## 50%Natural

PT, are you considering this? This option would make AR very unique.

----------


## PTbyJason

> PT, are you considering this? This option would make AR very unique.


 yes I am.

----------


## 50%Natural

sweet. I don't think I'd ever visit another bb site again. For sure would have the most active users all the time when word spread.

----------


## BASK8KACE

> Hey,
> 
> AR is really a great site but I've heard complaints from people before and I'm beginning to feel the same way myself - a lot of threads aren't really about the subject at hand, they end up a bunch of guys who already know each other just hanging out at that thread. Seems like I see that more and more.
> 
> Would it be possible to have a chat room, so people could hang out in real time rather than on a thread? Or maybe multiple chat rooms? I've even gotten into personal PM conversations where they make a PM and I immediately respond then they do etc. Live chat would make that a lot faster.
> 
> Just a thought. Maybe this is the wrong location for suggestions?
> 
> JS


This came up in another thread a while ago. It would be a great addition if scammers didn't exist.

Unless a moderator would be in the live chat room 24 hours a day, too many new members would get scammed--easily. Same thing with instant messaging. At least, with PMs, there's some record of the conversation which can be used against any scammer.

As I said in the other thread, I think if an instant message function is added, it should be given only to members that are hand picked by the administration (as opposed to basing it on post count). For example--Supermods and SeniorMods.

In the wrong hands, instant messaging or live chat could be harmful to our new and "unsavvy" members.

----------


## chicamahomico

> This came up in another thread a while ago. It would be a great addition if scammers didn't exist.
> 
> Unless a moderator would be in the live chat room 24 hours a day, too many new members would get scammed--easily. Same thing with instant messaging. At least, with PMs, there's some record of the conversation which can be used against any scammer.
> 
> As I said in the other thread, I think if an instant message function is added, it should be given only to members that are hand picked by the administration (as opposed to basing it on post count). For example--Supermods and SeniorMods.
> 
> In the wrong hands, instant messaging or live chat could be harmful to our new and "unsavvy" members.


I think most of the guys who have been around already talk to people on MSN, AOL, Yahoo or some other instant messenger. The scammer thing is a problem, no doubt, but instant chat would be a good way to talk to more of the AR gang.

----------


## BASK8KACE

It's fine if conversations take place on MSN or AOL. But when it's on AR, I think we have a responsibility to protect our vulnerable newbies. Providing a tool which would certainly be abused by scammers probably isn't the best course to sail.

----------


## johnsomebody

But I'm not sure I understand how live chat would make anyone more vulnerable to scammers than ordinary PMs? I mean if a scammer sends a newbie a PM falsely claiming to be a source nobody but the recipient is going to know but if they post it in a chatroom I'd think more experienced people are going to see it right away and put a stop to it. It seems to me like having the conversation in a chatroom would help prevent scammers not encourage them. People always jump on someone immediately for posting a source, sometimes even before the mods catch it, seems like.

One of the great things about AR is the attitude that we're all looking out for each other and I don't see why that wouldn't apply at a chatroom. Maybe I'm missing something...

----------


## johnsomebody

At the same time I gotta admit that some of the thread dialogues like that between Mass Junkie and 50% Natural above are the funnest thing about AR -someone should put them in a book or something. I've gotten some of the biggest laughs in my life from this site. (The "another word for masturbation" thread, which came out of nowhere starting from a different topic, is one of the funniest things I think I've ever read anywhere. That and the "what do I do about my outrageously gear-enlarged clit?" one.) I'd kinda be sad to see those end if live chat stops them!

----------


## BASK8KACE

johnsomebody,

I think it would be great if we could do it. It would certainly make AR unique. I'm just concerned about who can get hurt.

PM's leave a "paper trail." Instant messaging and live chat don't. The PM "paper trail" was something that came in handy on this board when a couple people (one particularly) denied trying to scam members. I won't open old wounds by mentioning names here (and I hope you have enough reserve to do the same). Saved PM's helped implicate someone here who had tried to scam many members.

I think we have a responsibility to protect our members, especially since there are CLEARLY forseable misuses of instat messaging and live chat. Unless instant messaging or live chat are properly moderated or are reserved to be used only by hand-picked members, it could become a problem for some members. 

NOTE: Moderating instant messaging is nealy an impossible task. However, live chats could be reasonably moderated if the chat were open only for a few hours each day.

Here are three suggestions for alternatives:
(1) Promote the fact that members can list their MSN and AOL addresses in their profile or signature. 
(2) Consider creating a room on AOL with a non-obvious name, one that only AR members know. You can be responsible for PM'g that room name to people you want in the room.
(3) Create a moderated live chat room which is open only during certain hours of the day to make it possible for a moderator to be present whenever it's open.

----------


## johnsomebody

Don't worry, I have no idea who you're talking about! But a Mod just told me recently that even they can't look at PMs -maybe I misunderstood. Or maybe it's just who-PMd-who-when rather than the actual PMs that are readable by mods? (Or the DEA, come to think of it?)

One thing is I'm not involved at all with AOL or MSN myself, so at least for me that's not an option. (I personally avoid Microsoft whenever possible -it helps that I'm all Mac.)

----------


## ItalianMuscle

I think chat is not a good idea. scammers.

----------

